# Sulcata yard and shed



## chadk (Jul 16, 2010)

My 2 bigger sullies share this shed. It is insulated and has a door on each end. It has a space heater for the winter, and ceramic bulbs over each of their beds.

I just tore it up and moved it to this spot. So it looks a mess. Will give it a cleaning, a coat of paint, and some stain for the cedar.






Here is our bigger 50lb tort just 20 or so feet from the tort shed dissappearing in the clover, grass, and weeds...


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice shed, Chad. Does the lid open so you can clean it out?


----------



## chadk (Jul 17, 2010)

It has a door on the side you can't see. It is over 8ft long and over 4ft high, so a lid design would not work.


----------



## Laura (Jul 17, 2010)

Do you know how warm it gets insdie with two CHE and a space heater?


----------



## chadk (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes, I have a digital thermometer I check on daily for each side. The space heater only kicks on when the ambient temp drops below 70-75. It is generally in the mid 80's year round inside there. But during forcasted long periods of warmth in the summer, I turn it all off and it may drop to the mid 60's at night in there. The che are only 100 to 150 watt, so they just provide a basking spot, but don't bump the abmient temps too much.


----------

